
Just Connect it Already - How To Node - sant0sk1
http://howtonode.org/connect-it
======
saikat
For another middleware solution that's been around for more than a year, is
modeled after Rack and WSGI, and follows the JSGI specification (which I
believe is part of the CommonJS spec), be sure to check out tlrobinson's Jack
- <http://github.com/tlrobinson/jack> . You can use Jack with Node by using
node-jsgi (<http://github.com/kriszyp/jsgi-node>).

